# photography subjects



## evileyednic (Oct 14, 2011)

i'm looking for other people to photograph, in sf, or the bay in general. been posting on the other stuff I belong to, so i figured i'd give the punks a chance as well.


----------



## Earth (Oct 14, 2011)

Curious as to what kind of photograhy.......
Like documenting / journalism type stuff - or posed - maybe even paid??
- only asking because I shot 1000's of frames (mostly B&W) from say '81 to '89 documenting
everything I saw happening in N.Y.C. during that time period, and never once sought permission
or anything - although I did get about a half dozen friends of mine to "model" when the
situation warrented that...

Your best bet might be to simply get out in public with all your gear and simply ask those who fit the bill
if they would like to be photographed, tell them what you are up to, etc.... as there are some out there who
would love the chance to 'be a part of something' but again, you've got to be careful how you go about it,
like I really freak out if someone takes an image of me (since everything's digital today) while I'm doing my
eco thing - without engaging me in conversation first - but there's a legit reason for that, which is another
story... (I also realize this contradicts what I mentioned earlier about what I was doing, but I did not make myself obvious if doing something considered grey area)

I keep thinking about getting back into it myself, but nothing could beat what I've already photographed.
Good Luck / Have Fun !!


----------



## evileyednic (Oct 14, 2011)

yeah i'm looking more social documentation, and felt like possibly accelerating the process of meeting people by posting here. I've definitely already been doing street photography, as well as many other types, and doing portraits for people because i'm relatively bored and need subjects. And i'm not looking for posed, but if i meet the right people, sure.


----------

